# Tried and true 270 hunting load



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So I want to develop an elk load for my 270. I will be getting dies and componets soon so now is time to research. Luckily for me after doing some research on this forum there are quite a few 270 shooters. (Not surprising as it is a popular cartridge) I am just curious what load you all go with for elk. There were a few from last season that used 130 grain barnes and accubonds with great success. 
I have a Ruger M77 from the 80's you know, the one with the boat anchor for a trigger.

Cheddar


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

For me I have a great elk load. I am a big fan of heavy for caliber bullets especially for elk. Its a 150 gr. Nosler Partition. I use H 4831 powder with WLR primers. Win. Case.

Every rifle is different. Work up to your rifles max starting with a medium range charge. It shoots very accurate and drives deep as you would expect a partition to do.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The tried and true standard 130 gr. load is 60 grains of H4831. My rifle liked 58 with the 140 grain Hornady interlock.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One of my 270's likes the Hornady Superformance 130gr GMX and the other really likes the 140gr Remington HyperSonic Loads....both off the shelf ammo. I however used a 130gr Accubond (Nosler Trophy Grade off the shelf) instead of the HyperSonic (due to availability) and it knocked an elk down pretty well.

I'd try to find a deep penetrating, bonded bullet in 140-150 (AB, Partition, SST, etc.) and push it as fast as your gun will safely allow and see where that gets you. 

I'm working on some 130gr. Hor. Interlock rounds now using IMR 4831, WLR Primers but intend them to be my go to Mule Deer loads and would suggest heavier for Elk.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Here are a few more ideas:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/108361-best-elk-load-270-win.html


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^ Yeah I read that as well as some other posts form a search on this forum. Some pretty good testimony on the performance of 130gr. premium bullets for elk. I am hoping to draw a cow elk tag this year and will be using my .270, which is why I am out and about. I appreciate all the advice. Seems like I definitely need to give some 4831 a try.

Cheddar


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck! Any good big game bullet through the lungs will fill your freezer!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I found some IMR4831 today but was reluctant and ultimately didn't buy it as Most have called out for H4831 as an excellent powder. How close are these two in performance?

Cheddar


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't speak to the H4831 but can tell you that a quick internet search will provide many reports of the IMR 4831 being ideal for the .270. Also good for the .243, 7mm Rem Mag. That is why I bought it, I wanted a powder I could use for multiple calibers. I do think the H4831 is also listed for those calibers and had good results.

The Hornady reloading manual shows that the IMR 4831 was the most accurate powder in their .270 test rifle.

This chart ( http://www.reloadersnest.com/burnrates.asp ) shows they are pretty close with the H4831 (#232) having a slightly slower burn rate than the IMR (#225) so I'm guessing if you have a bit longer barrel the slower burn rate might be advantageous?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I can't speak to the H4831 but can tell you that a quick internet search will provide many reports of the IMR 4831 being ideal for the .270. Also good for the .243, 7mm Rem Mag. That is why I bought it, I wanted a powder I could use for multiple calibers. I do think the H4831 is also listed for those calibers and had good results.
> 
> The Hornady reloading manual shows that the IMR 4831 was the most accurate powder in their .270 test rifle.
> 
> This chart ( http://www.reloadersnest.com/burnrates.asp ) shows they are pretty close with the H4831 (#232) having a slightly slower burn rate than the IMR (#225) so I'm guessing if you have a bit longer barrel the slower burn rate might be advantageous?


That's been my conclusion as well. That is a good rundown on powder burn you found there. I am sure it is a 22 inch barrel so I suspect the faster powder would be better.

Cheddar


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been using a Speer 130 gr soft point with 58 gr of IMR 4831 for a lot of years. It has taken a lot of deer and elk. The load is hot so work up. This load will shoot 3/4" 5 shot groups out of my old Remington 721.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

55gr of imr 4831 pushing 130gr accubonds was the most accurate load i had out of my savage 111.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> The tried and true standard 130 gr. load is 60 grains of H4831. My rifle liked 58 with the 140 grain Hornady interlock.


Jack O'Conner would be proud. I need to dig out all his books again... I haven't re-read them in years.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

How is it that so many are using such high charges? Granted I am using 140gr over 130's but all the data I read from manufactures of powder and bullets list max loads in the 54-55 range. How are people using 58, 60 or even Jacks 62?

Cheddar


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My daughter stone cold killed a huge bodied elk this year at 200 yards with a 129 LRX in front of 59.0 grains of H-4831SC. Muzzle velocity is 2950. Don't know what the live weight was but it was somewhere between huge and gigantic. Carcass was 540# at the locker.----SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I was meaning safe wise to load it that far over what published data says to load for max loads. My disclaimer is I am a novice and I am sure people "work up" to that load but it just seems way high like almost 10% above and beyond. It makes me curious why the published data Max Loads are so far below what they can be.

I too hope to share a elk story come november.


Cheddar


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My guess is that hand loaders very often load well above SAMMI specifications for pressure. In many cases this is fine. Many pressure specs are set based on the use of older firearms or weaker action types. Be aware that loading super hot is a slippery slope! Visible pressure signs are only a rudimentary way to determine pressure. I'm sure that some of my loads surpass pressure specs but I can tell you that I am much more conservative as I get older. If I want more performance, I usually go to a bigger case and keep my loads milder. That is one reason that I have many Ackley Improved cartridges. My loads might get similar performance to what you can get with the standard cases, but I can do it with less pressure. I shoot a 7 Dakota instead of a 7mm Rem Mag for the same reason. I get red hot Rem Mag performance with mild, accurate loads in the Dakota.-------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Was able to do some shooting this past week. As you are aware I am trying to find a good load for an upcoming cow hunt. I loaded up some 140gr. Nosler BT (cheaper than the AB to practice with but will you use the AB for the hunt) IMR 4831 in .5gr increments from about 50-54gr. I wanted to zero @ 200yds. The best group was 53.5gr standard COAL. It is amazing the difference .5 grains can make on accuracy. But it very well could have been me as well. Id like to close it up a bit and also get it dead on @200yds. I am having trouble though as while the groups are consistent in size, they are not consistent for placement.

Cheddar

Rifle is an older Ruger M77 22inch barrel
IMR 4831
Winchester Brass
CCI 210 primer
140gr Nosler Ballistic Tip or Accubond


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm defiantly no expert but I'd say if your groups are consistant in size but placement is different and your using the same load you have a bedding problem or scope problem. 

My gun will shoot consistant groups in the same area but the groups suck unless I use the bullet grain and bullet shape the gun likes. Then it shoots thumb nail size groups. I honestly don't think when your shooting above 1" groups going up or down in powder or seating depths matters that much if the bullet isn't matched to ideal twist rate for the gun.

I'd think your .270 group size would shrink with some 130 grain bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Jack O'Conner would be proud. I need to dig out all his books again... I haven't re-read them in years.


Ditto. I think my 270 had a load of 59gr of 4831... been over a decade since I reloaded for it.

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

It is frustrating. I am going to load 20 or so @ 53.5gr IMR4831 and very carefully take 4 or 5, 5 shot groups and see if I hit consistently or not. I must say that I am intrigued towards what a 130gr bullet will do. I opted for a little heavier bullet just for energy but curious what a 130 moving faster will do. However, I think anything will do the same under 300yds which I am sure will be my shot. Never killed an animal past about 150 ever.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sure either will work fine, I'd stick with the 140. Seems to be doing great at that distance. Is the barrel free floated by chance? That could be a source of inconsistency once that barrel gets heated after a few groups. Either way, I say: go hunt!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

waspocrew said:


> I'm sure either will work fine, I'd stick with the 140. Seems to be doing great at that distance. Is the barrel free floated by chance? That could be a source of inconsistency once that barrel gets heated after a few groups. Either way, I say: go hunt!


 :doh: I just cleaned it and didn't even check. I am pretty sure it is not. Pretty much sat in the safe for 20+ years. The scope makes me wonder as well. The rings are tight together and I would expect a little space in between so you can tighten to your liking.

Cheddar


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> It is frustrating. I am going to load 20 or so @ 53.5gr IMR4831 and very carefully take 4 or 5, 5 shot groups and see if I hit consistently or not. I must say that I am intrigued towards what a 130gr bullet will do. I opted for a little heavier bullet just for energy but curious what a 130 moving faster will do. However, I think anything will do the same under 300yds which I am sure will be my shot.  Never killed an animal past about 150 ever.
> 
> Cheddar


!
150 yards? Where do you shoot at? The putt-putt range? (I just said that for the benifit of the longrange-haters out there.):mrgreen:
Good luck on your load development. I'm always interested in what people find when they find "that" final load.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

Me and a buddy done a huge amount of load development for .270 this year. The rifle was a Rem 700, glass bedded, with a timney. Vortex Viper sat on top. Used Quickload as a start for each load. As far as components tried:

Bullets- Barnes, Berger, Hornady, Nosler, Remington. Several weights and different models from each mfctr were tried. 

Primers- Tried em all. Didn't find a very large difference between em, except winchesters, which were clearly inferior.

Brass- Started with whatever brands we could find a batch of good cases for, usually Hornady or Remington. Ended up switching over to Nosler brass only.

Powders- Between the two of us, we have pretty much any powder a guy could need. Tried all powders appropriate for the caliber, and few that were maybe less than appropriate, just to see the results. 

Our clear winner was Nosler brass, CCI 200's, and a 140gr Berger VLD hunting bullet sitting over Hodgdon's Hybrid 100 V. H4831 proved a close second with the same components. Sorry, I don't like to talk charge weights without providing all the other measurements.

On paper this should be an excellent elk load, but I've heard many mixed opinions on using the greatly-expanding Bergers for big game. I've never used them myself, but one thing I've noticed is the guys who hate them and swear it would be inhumane have never seen it done. The guys who have used them usually say they had an animal dead in its tracks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bergers will work if you understand the correct application for them. If you do not understand the correct application for them, please use a bullet that is designed specifically for big game hunting. I've seen them work great and I've seen them work not so great. They've always worked for me but I seriously limit the shots that I will take with them.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you aren't a long range shooter, the Speer GrandSlam line are pretty durable, economical bullets. Dont see people using them as much anymore in favor of the newer types making headlines, but they still work great. Especially in heavier weights (150gr for 270 for example).


-DallanC


----------

